# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Chats With Old Friends

## Joseph_Stalin

_Chats with old friends_

chats with old friends
are like those radio stations
you pass by in your car
when you’re scanning for something that’s
marginally interesting

you listen for about two or three
seconds
and then flick onto a different one
but when you do find something that&#39;s
marginally interesting:

you start talking to the person
in the passenger’s side.

yeah

that’s what chats
with old friends are like









EDIT: spacing issue; fixed

----------


## Neruo

Didn&#39;t you just broke down a line from a stand-up-comedian act into short bits? 

You know that is the deal 
with airplanes
Those pretzels, where have
the peanuts gone

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

I must admit, I hate peanuts.

----------

